# CJC 1295,SERMORELIN Buy 1 Get 1 Free,Free Fedex Delivery on all orders over $150,15%2



## LabpeRep (Jan 21, 2013)

[h=2]Celebrate Martin Luther King Day and we are running the sale of 

*Free Fedex Delivery on all orders over $ 150*

*CJC 1295 with dac 2mg,Buy 1 Get 1 Free,97.47% purity* 

*SERMORELIN 2mg,Buy 1 Get 1 Free, 99.58% purity* 

* HGH FRAG 176-191 2mg, as low as $12 per vial, 96.84% purity *


* Thymosin Beta 4(TB500), as low as $18 per vial, 98.22% purity *


* GHRP-2 5mg,as low as $12 per vial, 99.60% purity *


*IPAMORELIN 2mg,as low as $10 per vial, 99.28% purity* 

* CJC-1295 without DAC 2mg, as low as $12 per vial, 98.74% purity* 

*GHRP-6 5mg, as low as $12 per vial, 98.56% purity* 

*IGF-1 LR3 1mg, as low as $40 per vial, 96.08% purity* 
   And checkout with coupon for 15% off.
*coupon code: martinlutherking* 

coupon is valid until Jan 30th 2013.
The code applies to all the peptides.
No minimum purchase required.
    At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports
[/h][h=2]CJC 1295 with dac Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120802-L1002MSHPLC
 

 [h=2]SERMORELIN 2mg Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM130118-L1018MSHPLC
 

 [h=2]HGH FRAG 176-191 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121002-L1008MSHPLC
 

  [h=2]GHRP-2 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121227-L1004MSHPLC
 

 [h=2]Ipamorelin Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120715-L1011MSHPLC
  [h=2]tb500 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120813-L668934MSHPLC
	  [h=2]CJC-1295 without DAC Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM121216-L1001MSHPLC
  [h=2]GHRP-6 Report[/h] 
BATCHMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM130102-L1005MSHPLC
  [h=2]IGF-1 LR3 Report[/h] 
BATCH HPLC REPORTM120820-L888368 HPLC
 
 Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Shrimpy (Jan 22, 2013)

Just picked up some cjc 1295 with dac good lookin out with the coupon code.


----------



## pasamoto (Jan 22, 2013)

Want to run the serm. I'm looking for solid dosage protocol while to gain mass. 300mcg 2x daily?  Also how long can this be run for


----------



## JonP (Jan 23, 2013)

pasamoto said:


> Want to run the serm. I'm looking for solid dosage protocol while to gain mass. 300mcg 2x daily?  Also how long can this be run for



*valid until Jan 30th 2013*


----------



## pasamoto (Jan 23, 2013)

Not how long the coupon is run for !lol! The peptide. So the more I read sound like combing with something like ghrp 6 is the way to go. 100mcg of each 2-3x a day?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 23, 2013)

pasamoto said:


> Not how long the coupon is run for !lol! The peptide. So the more I read sound like combing with something like ghrp 6 is the way to go. 100mcg of each 2-3x a day?




I'd be curious to hear what you want your research subject to get out the peptides.. that'll make it easier to help you find the proper compounds to help reach those goals.  If you could.. either send me a PM or start a new thread in Labpe's subforum and we can discuss it a little further.


----------



## kogen (Jan 24, 2013)

Some good deals here


----------



## LabpeRep (Jan 28, 2013)

Only 3 days left!!


----------



## hulklion (Jan 29, 2013)

Any sale for mt-I?


----------



## LabpeRep (Jan 30, 2013)

only one day left!!


----------

